# Cooking time adjustment for different pans



## Angie (May 14, 2006)

If you normally bake something in two loaf pans at 300* for 50 minutes, how long would you bake it in muffin tins?

Yes, it's the dang friendship bread again.  This stuff never goes away!


----------



## Caine (May 14, 2006)

I normally bake banana bread in a loaf pan for 1 hour, but if I use muffin tins, I bake them for 20 minutes. I suggest you check for doness after 20 minutes also. Use thw "bounce back" method.


----------



## Angie (May 14, 2006)

Perfect.  Thank you!


----------

